# Documents required to apply for masters in engineering



## johnsonphilipp (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Now I am residing in india, I am planning to do masters in electrical engineering from an university in nsw. I am residing in India and I already have visa to stay there for long period. Now, I am gathering documents from my university and hence, I would like to know about necessary documents required to apply for masters. Currently, I am aware of transcript certificate, refetence letters..., something else required?...kindly revert back...please...


----------

